# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خیلی نگرانم. مشکل ثبت نام

## saman7

سلام. من سال 93 پیش دانشگاهی بودم و یه درس نهایی افتادم و دیگه دنبالش نرفتم. الان میتونم واسه کنکور 96 ثبت نام کنم؟ اخه میگن ترک تحصیل حساب میشه و نمیتونی. اعصابم ریخته به هم. در ضمن 20 روز دیگه معاف میشم از سربازی

----------


## amirmoa76

شما تا همه‌ی درس‌های پیش‌دانشگاهی رو پاس نکنید مدرک پیش‌دانشگاهی به شما نمیدن. تاییدیه نمرات دیپلم و پیش‌دانشگاهی برای ثبت‌نام در کنکور ، و گواهی موقت یا خود مدرک پیش‌دانشگاهی برای ثبت‌نام در دانشگاه الزامیه.

----------


## saman7

> شما تا همه‌ی درس‌های پیش‌دانشگاهی رو پاس نکنید مدرک پیش‌دانشگاهی به شما نمیدن. تاییدیه نمرات دیپلم و پیش‌دانشگاهی برای ثبت‌نام در کنکور ، و گواهی موقت یا خود مدرک پیش‌دانشگاهی برای ثبت‌نام در دانشگاه الزامیه.


 خرداد ماه که حتما اون یه درس رو که افتادم امتحان میدم تا مدرک پیشمو بگیرم چون میدونم واسه مهرماه که بخوای بری دانشگاه باید پیش رو داشته باشی. یعنی الان نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## amirmoa76

شما باید این درس افتاده رو توی شهریور امسال پاس می‌کردید ، باز هم از سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش منطقه خودتون سوال کنید تا اگر شرایطی داره ازش استفاده کنید.

----------


## shadi.m.75

نگران نباش. من چند روز پیش سوالی مشابه سوال شما واسه یکی از پسرای فامیلمون پرسیدم که بچه ها گفتن اگه سربازی معافه دیگه مشکلی نداره و فقط باید امسال اون درسی که از پیش دانشگاهی افتاده رو امتحان بده تا مدرک پیششو بگیره.

----------

